# Ducks



## Wildthings (Apr 17, 2016)

Thought y'all might like to see a couple of my latest client's projects

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/Final_5.jpg 

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/Final%20BW%20Teal%20hen.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2016)

Gorgeous birds Barry!!! Tony


----------

